# Which popper



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

I just got these 3, 50mm surecatch poppers for 3 bucks off my friend :lol: Just wondering which one was better for bream and flathead or doesnt the colour matter?


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

woops forgot the pic...


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

In My experience with poppers it's 95% how you move them and 5% colour.

When you have the action down pat and it's still not working for you - then change the colour.

Having said that - I would be using the top 2 for bream and flatties first.
The bottom for trevs and tailor.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

What action then?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Bloop, Bloop Bloop

Pause

Bloop, Bloop

Pause

Repeat

If tthis doesn't work try something else.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Worth reading this post for Tryhard 'The guru's' Topwater tips.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5297&highlight=poppers


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just a quick one. I have found over the last 6 months targeting whiting up at caloundra around golden beach, that if you pause the popper during the retrieve, that any whiting that are following will turn and loose interest as soon as it stops moving. They seem to like the more aggressive retieve that doesn't stop. The faster and more erratic your retrieve the move aggressive whiting attack the popper. But bream will usally hit on a pause.


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

^

Very true, the whiting prefer a faster more eratic retrieve and loose interest when you pause it. Bream on the other hand can be abit uncoordinated at times and prefer a pause, (most of the time)

Rob


----------



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Mate id say the red and white would have a great chance with the flatties , let us no how you go . Good luck. Tightlines Hawk


----------



## basadev (Nov 21, 2007)

I spent an hour yesterday trying a popper for the first time without any success then I put a tiny bits of cooked prawn meat on each of the hooks and got a bream in under 5 seconds. So bream was around. I had tried it again without meat and with meat few times with same results. It was Ecogear px45 popper but I probably have not master the technique of popping yet.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the surecatch poppers as shown are quite good in terms of action and buoyancy. that pack of 3 is normally around $11 - still Ok value as most other brands are at least $10-$15 each. if you got them for $3 you did well!

however the hooks on this brand are are crap el cheapos and will bend/break on a decent fish. get some upgraded /stronger hooks (owners or eagle claw) and go for it. practice makes perfect

poppers allow you to fish water that you may never have considered before - if its deep enough for a fish to swim in it (6") then it can be fished.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

tried them on Sunday and got smashed but 2 of the bottom hooks just snapped off so i lost the fishy!!! But caught a nice 41cm flatty on a halco scorpion 35. Will be upgrading the hooks on my poppers now!


----------

